# Losing internet connection thru wireless router



## Robbie J (Nov 13, 2007)

I just bought a Netgear WNR834B wireless router for my home. I have a motorola SB5100 cable modem. I am using a Dell Dimension 4600C desktop. I set-up the wireless router and had everything going. I could connect with the desktop that was wired directly by ethernet to the router as well as from my laptop with a wireless card. No problems. But then I lost the ability to connect to the internet with both the desktop wired to the wireless router and the laptop connecting wirelessly(although there was still an excellent wireless connection). I can get the internet connection back if I shutdown the wireless router and turn it back on. So far I have done this 3 times. The connection has lasted as long as 24 hours, and as short as about an hour. Each time I have tested the cable modem by taking the wireless router out of the setup and had no problems connecting. So, the internet connection has never been lost from the cable modem. But I don't know why I keep losing the connection. I'm using windows XP with the security setting on default(medium). Security encryption on the wireless router is WPA-PSK + WPA2-PSK. You seem to keep asking for the following on the other posts...so here it is.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Caughlin>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Caughs
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-56-A1-F9-44
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : November 13, 2007 12:57:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : November 16, 2007 12:57:29 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Caughlin>

Any insight would be appreciated.

On a side note, I want to possibly increase the range of the wireless system....I have a second building in the back of my house that I would like to increase the signal in. Any ideas? I have heard of a second wireless location that would "repeat" the signal....but don't know much about it. Opinions?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/solved-can-i-extend-a-lan-wirelessly-190948.html


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you have any programs that can be taking up a lot of connections? If there are too many connections made at once, then the router would lose connection because it was overwhelmed with connections.


----------



## Robbie J (Nov 13, 2007)

Not that I would know of. The internet light is continuously blinking furiously...blinking mean data is being transmitted. All I could think of is maybe limewire...got some examples of the programs that would us a lot of connection?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

limewire would be one of them. Try using your computer "without" any extra programs running. In other words, close all the other programs that are running and only use your browser to surf the web, and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Stop the P2P application (Limewire), and your problem will disappear I'm going to guess.


----------



## Robbie J (Nov 13, 2007)

The P2P app(limewire) isn't actually running. Still having the problem. It's loaded on the computer, just not active. Other ideas?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Are you the only one using the internet connection, or are there other people?


----------

